# Terranno II Radio Facia (To fit Standard Radio)



## Philip Ashmore (Jul 16, 2004)

After spending wasted hours searching the web and phoning Nissan Parts Departments to be told there is no replacment facia guess waht ? there is so for any one interested you need to order both these parts to fit a standard ISO radio/CD Player.

684700X801 Mask-Radio
252909F500 Switch Assy-Haz


----------

